# Problems



## DavidLaymon (May 1, 2015)

I have been having a problem for the last day or so with my 350z fairlady. I step on the clutch and is starts whining at me and it feels like the pedal is vibrating like something is grinding. After driving for a while, when going from higher gears to 1st, the car will stall every time i put in the clutch to go to neutral. It will low rev when in neutral and will stall before I can get it into 1st. I have to high rev the engine for it to engage 1st and then I'm fine afterwards cycling through the rest of the gears. is this a problem with the clutch compression plate, or something else? Any ideas?


----------



## Hardknocks (Aug 19, 2020)

Throwout bearing shot. Maybe more after you get in there.......Hardknocks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hardknocks said:


> Throwout bearing shot. Maybe more after you get in there.......Hardknocks


OP was five years ago, so, hopefully he's gotten it fixed by now!


----------

